# I want to race... but not a crit



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Any suggestions on where to start looking for a Cat-4/5 road race? I'd be open to anything from 30-60 miles. I did some crits years ago and don't have much interest in that again.

thank.


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

Where do u live?


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Atlanta


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

I would try looking on the USA Cycling website or call your local bikeshop. 
Sorry... I dont have anything better than that, I dont know much about the Atlanta area.


----------



## veloron (Jul 3, 2011)

Try googling "your city/state here" bicycle clubs. Many club "training" rides are nothing more than non-sanctioned races.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I plan on doing most of the Lambra schedule this year, or attempting it. I know they might be farther than you plan but it gives you possible options. The first race of the year for me is going to be the Little Rock and its perfect for those beginners or people wanting an easier race to start the season off with. 2 laps of 13 miles pretty much flat area too, I know you are a tad far for this one but find something similar local.

Oh and as stated, go to your account in USA Cycling site and click on your Upcoming Events. If you dont have any listed, hit update preferences and click the states you are willing to travel to. It will then give you "some" of the races listed on their site.

1500 Meter Open Water Swim at DeGray Lake Arkansas

Louisiana - Mississippi Bicycle Racing Association


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

You don't want to race a crit, so I am going to suggest one! 

The Grant Park Crit, held every August is one of the safest races around. It is not your typical 4 corner crashfest. A wide open course, mostly thru parkland. For the last few years, there has been an 'absolute beginners' race. 4/5 tends to be combined (and sold out), but I suspect that may change this year with separate cats for each.


----------



## eurotruck (Jul 8, 2009)

*gacycling.org*

Bookmark gacycling.org , which is the Georgia Bicycle Racing Assoc. web site.

Here is the tentative 2012 GA Road Racing Schedule.

Hincapie also has a great Spring Training Series that is a quick drive up to Greenville from ATL.

Much luck to you in the upcoming season.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah that's not a swim, its a road race. I train out in in the area this race is, great roads, pancake flat. Wind can be a ***** but would be a great starting race.  





scottzj said:


> Well I plan on doing most of the Lambra schedule this year, or attempting it. I know they might be farther than you plan but it gives you possible options. The first race of the year for me is going to be the Little Rock and its perfect for those beginners or people wanting an easier race to start the season off with. 2 laps of 13 miles pretty much flat area too, I know you are a tad far for this one but find something similar local.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

